# Iui Advice



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Quick history
I've just had my 2nd failed IUI, Infertility is unexplained. I've had a lap and everything was fine, I've had 3 months of Clomid and 2 months of Tamoxofen (sorry about the spelling). IUI's were stimulated, both time good response and my Husband sperm mobility 99% but as I said before both attempts failed.

Two questions, firstly I had a sore throat at the same time on each cycle - is this worth mentioning to my consultant ? could it be connected to the neg result ? or am I clutching at straws?

secondly, we had a review appointment between the two cycles and our consltant recommened 3 more attempts at IUI (our treatment changed slightly with our 2nd attempt) would you recommend we continue with IUI or try IVF ? Also unable to see consultant now until end Oct, Nurse at clinic recommended we try again before having another review, what do you think.

Thanks Peter
Nic


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hello Peter,

Any advice you may have would be very welcome.

Thanks
Dolly


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dolly said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Quick history
> I've just had my 2nd failed IUI, Infertility is unexplained. I've had a lap and everything was fine, I've had 3 months of Clomid and 2 months of Tamoxofen (sorry about the spelling). IUI's were stimulated, both time good response and my Husband sperm mobility 99% but as I said before both attempts failed.
> ...


----------

